# Good cheap presents for PS3 owner



## Mikey77 (Dec 8, 2010)

I need to buy a Christmas pressie for my sister's boyfriend but I know nothing about gaming. I'm wondering if pre owned version of games like Call of Duty Modern Warfare 4 are still good? He seems to prefer to buy the latest version of games for reasons he can't explain, but I only want to spend around £20 max on his presents.

I was going to buy him the PS3 move gun, but apparently you have to buy a motion controller for it to work, and that brings it up to about £40.

Can anyone else give me other suggestions for PS3 guns or accessories that are cheap? If not I'll give him the above game and a kick in the arse.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 8, 2010)

should be plenty of good pre owned games on the PS3, stuff like Metal Gear Solid 4 if he hasn't played it.


----------



## yield (Dec 9, 2010)

If he's not played them I'd get him Just Cause 2 - platinum and Valkyria Chronicles. They're £10 each at Amazon.


----------



## feyr (Dec 9, 2010)

if you can go over £20 slightly how about making him up a gamers survival kit? get a £20 playstation network card from amazon, a pack of pro plus, an energy drink, some snacks etc all from the pound shop then put inside a box decorated to look like a first aid or survival box, or with retro game images if you have access to a printer.

or get him a jokey gamer present like http://www.zazzle.co.uk/eat_sleep_game_again_gamer_geek_video_games_tshirt-235574203133866969

or a remote like this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PS3-Remote-HD...s_VideoGameAccessories_JN&hash=item4aa6269bf0 and a cheap blu ray disc (play.com start from 7.99 i think, am sure other places do similar)


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 9, 2010)

If he's into the online gaming, you could get something like the add-on keyboard for the PS3 controller. Or one of those bluetooth headsets.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 9, 2010)

yield said:


> If he's not played them I'd get him Just Cause 2 - platinum and Valkyria Chronicles. They're £10 each at Amazon.


 
Good shout.


----------



## mattie (Dec 9, 2010)

A lot of good ideas here - I've found the remote in particular to be very useful, not only does the battery last a lot longer than the controller it's ideal for controlling films (obviously, that's what it's meant for) and also for Play TV - essentially freeview through the PS3 which you can record.

Play TV is about £30-35 so out of budget.  It is very good though, especially if he doesn't have a recorder already.

Try and find out what games he's got and I'm sure we can make some good suggestions.


----------



## Mikey77 (Dec 10, 2010)

feyr said:


> or a remote like this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PS3-Remote-HD...s_VideoGameAccessories_JN&hash=item4aa6269bf0 and a cheap blu ray disc (play.com start from 7.99 i think, am sure other places do similar)


 
Thanks for all the ideas chaps. I don't exactly understand the advantage of that remote apart from going through menus on blu-ray discs???? Is it something that will be useful for playing games??

Also, does the PS3 play 3d Blu ray discs or do you need a certain type of TV for that??


----------



## yield (Dec 10, 2010)

Mikey77 said:


> Thanks for all the ideas chaps. I don't exactly understand the advantage of that remote apart from going through menus on blu-ray discs???? Is it something that will be useful for playing games??



No it's not for playing games. 



Mikey77 said:


> Also, does the PS3 play 3d Blu ray discs or do you need a certain type of TV for that??


 
Yes you'd need a 3d telly.


----------

